# Wood/Strainer in Lake Creek



## Justin S. (Oct 9, 2006)

Stopped by the bottom 4 this weekend. 

1. Couple of guys on river right were downing trees, and tossing them into the creek.
2. There is a log stretching across the exit of the Brain, spanning a good 40ft. With the way it's lodged in, the size of the log, and it's placement, this rapid is mostly likely unrunnable until it gets cut out. 

So keep a heads up on this run.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

WTF???? Tossing trees in the river? That really sucks. Any idea who they were/what property they were on? JV/Marko..help!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Yea at the 1st camp ground someone (jackass) dropped 10+ trees in the river, the drop, and shut down the left line (only one that goes all that well)... It was one of these that went down to brains. Plan as of now is to buy the site for a night and throw a party with a bonfire and burn all we can.... 

Just a word of caution but there are no eddies above the 1st campground for a half a mile to a mile above this man made strainer at high flows...

I have ran it a few times from the source this year and there is some (well a ton) of new construction goin on. It seems that sevral folks have been tossin in logs for a few years now.. Just how they are gettin rid of them. 

One new bridge went in but is plenty high to get under (at the big blue chair).. Normal upper logs are still there the only one you cant see until the last second is the one above the old toaster... Eddie out just above it on the river left..

Last time I looked there was also a river wide log above the cauldron that will have to be removed before you can run her....

So pretty much a "normal" year for wood moving around up there..

At least the paralyzer is still clean!!!


----------

